# Brake rotor size in an Eos?



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Because an Eos shares basic components with both a Passat and a Jetta, will the Jetta's 195/65R15 steel wheels fit on an Eos? The bolt pattern (5x112) is identical. The overall diameter of this tire is close to the 235/40R18's I ordered for my Eos, according to
http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html
The only hinderance I see is if the Eos has a physically bigger brake rotor, which would mean the 15" rims wouldn't fit around the rotor itself.
And no, I don't want to drive around in 15"s....I'm thinking ahead towards winter. I wouldn't mind having a thicker sidewall in winter, especially on Edmonton roads!


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Brake rotor size in an Eos? (ashbinder)*

Ashbinder,
The package that several owners, including myself, have installed are 16" as I believe that the rotors etc are Passat based and hence are larger than a Jetta.
JJ


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Brake rotor size in an Eos? (Canadian Lurker)*

Yes, look to the Passat for Eos brakes/wheel fitment. The 1.6 and 2.0 (non-North America engines) have smaller brake sizes. 2.0T and 3.2 have larger brakes. Here's a cut and paste from a comprehensive writeup which gives the sizes in milimeters. I'll leave it up to you to convert.
"the front disc radius is 288 millimeters for engines up to 150 hp; for the more powerful versions it is 312 milimeters. The rear disc radius: up to 150 hp it is 255 millimeters; above 200 hp it is 286 millimeters."


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Brake rotor size in an Eos? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Thanks guys - that was helpful! Appreciate it. Looks like 215/55R16's are the smallest I can go to.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Brake rotor size in an Eos? (ashbinder)*

See also the brake information contained on the PDF at this post: Understanding Eos Production Codes


----------

